# Good for the space?



## idunnowhatsgoingon (Oct 17, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=008&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&viewitem=&item=180033846427&rd=1&rd=1

http://cgi.ebay.com/250-watt-GROW-LIGHT-Both-SODIUM-HPS-HALIDE-MH-250w-w_W0QQitemZ3984675057QQihZ018QQcategoryZ42225QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item3984675057

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=003&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&viewitem=&item=130036519621&rd=1&rd=1

Here are three ways I have been thinking about lighting my growspace.  The thing is...it is small.  I was planning on growing 2 plants with lots and lots of lst.  Taking in consideration the pot and the light, they will end up a little under 2 feet tall.  The space is 24"Wx19Lx36"H.  I'm concerned with heat using a 250watt HPS, but also have been told a 150watthps is not enough.  Then there are those 200watt ENVIROLITEs.  Any suggetions on such a set-up?  Right now I have 4 42watt CFLs.


----------



## Mutt (Oct 18, 2006)

36" High the envirolite might be the wiser. I have grown w/ a 250W in 36" ht. ONCE. It was tough. but can be done. just gotta shorten veg. time on clones and use a lot of training like a scrog. or grow 1 plant sideways.


----------



## idunnowhatsgoingon (Oct 18, 2006)

Just one of the 200watt envirolights?  I was thinking about the 250 hps, since the ballast is seperate and I could maintain a lot of the heat outside of the grow area.  And this grow has scrog written all over it.  I plan on mastering the scrog!


----------



## Mutt (Oct 18, 2006)

If Scrog'n it man, go with the HPS dude. 
If you can keep control of the stretching. Thats the pain of it all. the HPS within 4 inches the tops are gettin torched. So just keep an eye on em when they are stretching. The screen will be a life saver. 
Another idea is to "fix" the socket to the top. and seperate the grow from the light with a peice of hi-temp plexi-glass or tempered glass. put two CPU fans in with the light for heat exhaust and the plants won't get burnt. Just my stoned mind speakin outloud. I love micro grows.


----------



## idunnowhatsgoingon (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks!    I feel confident about keepin the little girls wide and bushy and out of harms way.  I 'll probably just keep a close eye and trust the chicken wire...all that fancy glass and stuff is out of hand! hahah.  Any reccomendations on some good resources for scrog methods?


----------



## Mutt (Oct 18, 2006)

http://www.gardenscure.com/420/scrog-sog-training-techniques/66135-sog-scrog-bible-best-guide-i.html

This one isn't the best thing I seen but does get the wheels turnin
http://greenmanspage.com/guides/growbox.html

Also lurk around here and other places. all the screen does is the same as LST. you just trim all the growth under the screen and train top growth by tying to it. I think its easier than LST.


----------



## idunnowhatsgoingon (Oct 18, 2006)

thanks again man.

http://www.cannabis.com/ezine/growing_101/5.shtml  has some good information, but some of it is hard to picture without the seeing it in action.   lst and using the netting seems to be the way to go if you have a small space.  the only part I can't figure out is light placement.  if you have a 250watt hps...do you keep it stationary in one place, or do you start low with it and raise it as the plants reach the screen?


----------



## idunnowhatsgoingon (Oct 18, 2006)

hahah same article...different locations.  insanity!!!


----------

